# Das 6



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Okay all, can anyone let me know whT price the machine polishers was at last year at waxstock. I will be attending but unsure to buy my Maggie now or at waxstock. Not desperate for it.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

You are bound to get a good deal at the show so I would suggest you hang on.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I will buy this at waxstock this as stalls will be competing for custom I bet. I am Also debating on the megs or auto finesse?


----------

